# Need your positive vibes :(



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Very difficult for me to write this as its still extremely painful,

Ivy has developed diarrhoea, she has been brought inside and saw the vet today. her temp was normal, but the vet could hear fluid and gas in her intestines. she has been put on fibreplex but is refusing to take it and spat it on the floor, so i have now tried mixing it in with some wheatabix which she has refused along with her pellets, she is still eating her hay so i am wondering if it could also be linked to something with her teeth.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

All Funky's gang keep fingers claws and paws crossed for Ivy to get better!
Did she get pain relief, gut stimulant and vitamins injection?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Funky said:


> All Funky's gang keep fingers claws and paws crossed for Ivy to get better!
> Did she get pain relief, gut stimulant and vitamins injection?


No she hasnt as she is still currently eating her hay and drinking, think that will be the next step, as if she hasnt improved by wednesday she has to go back.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Did vet say anything what can be wrong? 
Funky has had very runny poo while ago and he had septrin and fibreplex and this sorted him out! Vet said it could be some bacterial infection and did his him antibiotic for 10 days plus fibreplex for a week 3 times a day.
I hope she will get better soon.oh and he has had probiotic pellets - and we have completely stopped selective science for a while.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I will keep my fingers crossed she makes a speedy recovery.

Sending positive vibes.


----------



## beccibunny (Aug 12, 2013)

fingers crossed for Ivy. if she's not eating very well try her with some tomato, its nice & tasty & what vets will sometimes use to encourage appetite. a meteclopramide injection from the vets may help her guts to get going again


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Sending lots of positive vibes your way x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

beccibunny said:


> fingers crossed for Ivy. if she's not eating very well try her with some tomato, its nice & tasty & what vets will sometimes use to encourage appetite. a meteclopramide injection from the vets may help her guts to get going again


Sending vibes from all of us here.

Try not to panic but don't hesitate to go back if you feel things aren't improving.

Little bit concerned about the vets treatment - are they rabbit savvy? So many are out of date and lacking.

Be very careful with tomato. Like carrots, they are sugary, and could do far more harm than good to a rabbit with a gassy stomache.

It is great that bun is still eating hay - it is the first thing to go with our buns normally. Keep offering top quality fresh hay. That's by far the best food.

Avoid anything sugary (see above) or gassy (greens such as cabbage), that could make it worse.

Fibreplex was a sensible idea. Have you tried offering it in a sandwich of leaves - we have used dandelion leaves (not too many - diuretic), and basil.

Apple leaves are high fibre - you could offer a couple, but not too much if bun not used to them. Aim to keep to things that you know bun can normally tolerate.

Did the vet prescribe Metacam (dog, suitable for rabbits, at the correct dose)? Gas is painful. A bottle of Metacam at home is quite literally a lifesaver at times.

Do make sure bun is drinking plenty to avoid dehydration. Did the vet give sub cu fluids (under skin)? At home, you can syringe in (little and often). 
You can also flavour water - try offering an extra bowl flavoured with a very small amount of pure cranberry juice (again, not too much as sugary).

Do look for the underlying cause. Are then any obvious triggers? eg different food, new accommodation, new pet/stress. Could it have eaten anything in the garden?

Like you said, it is also possible it is teeth related. One of our bunnies needed an urgent dental this week - first sign for him was a gassy stomache and looking mopy/not eating. The vet gave him sub cu fluids first, did the dental and he was back to normal the following day.

So it could be triggered by spurs. Did the vet check the teeth?

Or it could be bacterial. Then antibiotics would be the way to go. And they need to be given urgently to stop thingd escalating.

I do hope that there is an improvement today.

Needless to say, keep bun and housing clean, to avoid risk of flystrike.

Do you have a way to get in touch with the furry guru? She will have top advice, and may suggest a better vet.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Funky said:


> Did vet say anything what can be wrong?
> Funky has had very runny poo while ago and he had septrin and fibreplex and this sorted him out! Vet said it could be some bacterial infection and did his him antibiotic for 10 days plus fibreplex for a week 3 times a day.
> I hope she will get better soon.oh and he has had probiotic pellets - and we have completely stopped selective science for a while.


She wasnt fully sure so she put her on fibreplex and if no improvement by tomorrow to bring her back.



beccibunny said:


> fingers crossed for Ivy. if she's not eating very well try her with some tomato, its nice & tasty & what vets will sometimes use to encourage appetite. a meteclopramide injection from the vets may help her guts to get going again


she is only young so has never had tomato so it would be risky giving it to her.



Summersky said:


> Sending vibes from all of us here.
> 
> Try not to panic but don't hesitate to go back if you feel things aren't improving.
> 
> ...


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Glad you're in touch with Bernie. Hers is all the advice you need. 

How young is young?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Summersky said:


> Glad you're in touch with Bernie. Hers is all the advice you need.
> 
> How young is young?


just over 3 months old


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

That is young -would she already have a problems with teeth?
I would never give my bunnies tomato or cucumber as from what I have read is something you should not give rabbits at all.
My bunnies don't eat to much greens anyway (some of them don't have them at all-like my baby bunny who is now 5 months or funky who doesn't tolerate them).
I am keeping my fingers crossed -they are very fragile especially that age.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Funky said:


> That is young -would she already have a problems with teeth?
> I would never give my bunnies tomato or cucumber as from what I have read is something you should not give rabbits at all.
> My bunnies don't eat to much greens anyway (some of them don't have them at all-like my baby bunny who is now 5 months or funky who doesn't tolerate them).
> I am keeping my fingers crossed -they are very fragile especially that age.


i havent a clue, her poo seems to of not got any worse, so if there isnt any improvement i shall take her back tomorrow with a faecal sample and get them to check her teeth for me.

yer i wont give them any form of veg until they are at least 4 months, one of my older ones cant tolerate carrot so thats a defo no no


----------



## Marycat (Jul 29, 2013)

Sending you and Ivy love and positive vibes xxx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Love and positive vibes for Ivy x


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear Ivy is unwell! Hope she starts to feel better soon.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

must remain calm when i say this....... WE HAVE SOLID POO!!!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh that is a hood news!
Bunny owners like to talk about poops!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Solid as in poo balls? normal?

I hope so, I will keep my fingers firmly crossed


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

sskmick said:


> Solid as in poo balls? normal?
> 
> I hope so, I will keep my fingers firmly crossed


yes! fully formed and everything!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

MrRustyRead said:


> yes! fully formed and everything!


Aww that's smashing. How is the little one doing in general, is she picking up in herself?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

sskmick said:


> Aww that's smashing. How is the little one doing in general, is she picking up in herself?


pretty much back in character nearly, she was always up at the hutch whenever i went near it and she stopped that when she wasnt well but she is now doing it again


----------

